# Happy Thanksgiving



## Music Snob (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello fellow music and opera conniseurs...

It is an honor and joy to wish all of you a Happy Thanksgiving. I enjoy reading almost daily all of your insights into that art form which I hold dear and noble. Truly I am thankful for this avenue on Talkclassical and for all of your contributions.

Happy Thanksgiving friends!


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Music Snob said:


> Hello fellow music and opera conniseurs...
> 
> It is an honor and joy to wish all of you a Happy Thanksgiving. I enjoy reading almost daily all of your insights into that art form which I hold dear and noble. Truly I am thankful for this avenue on Talkclassical and for all of your contributions.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving friends!


Same to you and all friends across the Pond


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

To all my cyberfriends:
Be safe, stay home, and save me some pumpkin pie.:clap:
Nina


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Might be a good day to stay home and listen to Robert Ward's "The Crucible" - all those nasty, witch-burning Pilgrims.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Good, now PARDON a Turkey...!!!


----------

